# New Labs..comments/help appreciated!



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

TSH .06 (.30-4.20)

Free T3 4.47 (2.30-4.50) this was flagged as high. the nurse told me the range is 2.3-4.5 but I think she meant 2.30-4.50??

Free T4 .92 (.58-1.64)

Vitamin B12 338(this has increased from 302 without any supplements!!Needs to be higher but now I totally believe the low number had do with a malabsorption problem due to a gluten sensitivity.)

DHEA 53 (7-391) not sure if I should take supplements or not, looks pretty low to me, but it's in range so Im sure my doctor will say it's fine.

if posting my last labs too will help let me know!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BuffyFan said:


> TSH .06 (.30-4.20)
> 
> Free T3 4.47 (2.30-4.50) this was flagged as high. the nurse told me the range is 2.3-4.5 but I think she meant 2.30-4.50??
> 
> ...


Those labs look pretty good as long as you don't feel hyperthyroid! How do you feel right now?

Good on the B-12. Just a small jump but very hopeful and yes; it could have been from malabsorption.


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

I dont' feel hyperthyroid...still feel hypo symptoms. the only thing that has gotten better is the constipation. :/


----------

